# Megan Fox (2009 MTV Movie Awards) - Hot or Not?



## StereoXGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

I never in a million years thought I'd be saying this about Megan Fox, but I'm going to have to go with NOT hot. What was she thinking?


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 1, 2009)

it'd be nice if it was longer, lol! and the hair is awful! it looks greasy!

I think if the hair was different, the skirt was a little longer and the shoes were different... it COULD be hot.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't mind the dress but her hair is hideous! I never thought I'd say that either..lol


----------



## laurafaye (Jun 1, 2009)

I actually really like the dress..but that hair? eww :|


----------



## McRubel (Jun 1, 2009)

The first thing I thought when I saw her hair was "grease-o-rama!" But she is a gorgeous woman and the dress isn't bad.


----------



## internetchick (Jun 1, 2009)

I actually don't like any of it. She's pretty, but that look does nothing for her.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jun 1, 2009)

I like the dress well enough but the shoes just don't go! They're too clumpy!

Delicate little heels would have looked loads better!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't mind the dress, I kinda liked it. But her hair looks really gross, it looked like she hadn't washed her hair in a really long time.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 1, 2009)

The dress should've had a different pattern, not the right shoes and gross, that's what my hair looks like if I brush it out after having it up for two days: poufy at the bottom and slick and greasy on my head.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 2, 2009)

Her hair...ewww. It doesn't look stylishly slicked back, it looks like one big greasy mess. Also..the dress... no.


----------



## Roxie (Jun 2, 2009)

Not


----------



## HairEgo (Jun 2, 2009)

EW @ the hair....it looks like shes balding :S


----------



## Ozee (Jun 2, 2009)

i want to wash her hair, those shoes should be burnt.


----------



## Lipsticklullaby (Jun 7, 2009)

Megan Fox rocks, but she should not have carried out the outfit this way.

I agree that her hair looks greasy too.


----------



## bCreative (Jun 8, 2009)

Not. And what's with this chick? I've never heard of her until last year and people act like she's the hottest thing walking.


----------



## amorris (Jun 9, 2009)

something's not right with this whole... outfit/person.. i think the hair or the dress a little too bubbly?


----------



## Lipsticklullaby (Jul 21, 2009)

nonononono


----------



## mollydolly (Jul 21, 2009)

weird.

the shoes are cute.

for like.... me or a hooker or halloween or clubbing or something. they don't seem very um trendy or classy to me. not for a celebrity at an award ceremony. the makeup looks good, i don't think it goes with the dress though.

and the hair just looks gross. i think she was going for slicked back, which is for old men that have short hair, not for hot girls with hair halfway down their back. maybe it would have looked better if it wasn't poofy and curly at the ends and it was straight? i don't really get it.


----------



## aney (Jul 25, 2009)

The dress is OK but WTH is going on with the hair?


----------



## SarMoon (Jul 27, 2009)

Megan Fox really sweet

but in MTV Movie Awards

she was Not CoOoL


----------



## Karren (Jul 28, 2009)

That dress is just wrong!! And someone autographed her back?? lol


----------



## Tyari (Jul 28, 2009)

the hair is a catastrophy!!! UGH!!!!!!!


----------



## mollydolly (Jul 28, 2009)

her tattoo's are kind of lame.

eh.


----------



## cocobaby (Oct 6, 2009)

shoes are the only thing thats hot...her dress looks like an egyptian rug


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 6, 2009)

She needs a total make over. Her makeup and facial expression always annoy me!


----------



## gracexd (Dec 14, 2009)

what happened to her hair??

it looks disaster


----------



## aney (Dec 19, 2009)

Awful hair! I'm going with NOT HOT here!


----------



## Salem (Dec 19, 2009)

Despite the horrible hair and outfit I still think she's a beautiful girl. Hopefully she got a new stylist, though!


----------



## HikerGal (Jan 2, 2010)

Not Not Not


----------



## Mani23 (Jan 20, 2010)

Not...the shoes might work with a different dress, but the dress is bad and her hair is terrible...looks like she hasn't taken a shower in a few days


----------



## chanshort (Jan 21, 2010)

The dress and shoes are amazing, but that hair... ugh it ruins the entire look. definitely NOT HOT.


----------



## feu_du_ciel (Jan 28, 2010)

omg her hair is yuck!


----------



## michixboo (Jan 28, 2010)

she would look a bagillian times better if she would have just washed it &amp; let it air dry.. it looks like her hairstylist was attempting to do a nice updo then just gave up.. hah.. &amp; i love her shoes!


----------



## +melanie (Jan 30, 2010)

Change the hair and maybe.

I actually think the shoes look good with the dress, lol. Dramatic makeup would've been cooler.


----------



## Luffy (Feb 3, 2010)

The dress is good but what happen to the hair of Megan Fox it looks awful


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (Feb 3, 2010)

Not


----------



## Tally7 (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok, one lone voice, I really like her hair! It really goes with the dress/makeup/look. Maybe b.c. I was a teenager in Miami in the 90's the whole slicked hair thing doesn't faze me?

But the shoes? No.


----------



## Geek (Feb 5, 2010)

What the heck does that tatoo on her back say?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Tony-admin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What the heck does that tatoo on her back say? "We will all laugh at gilded butterflies". It's Shakespeare. You know, so everyone will think she's really smart. lol.


----------



## Geek (Feb 5, 2010)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

"We will all laugh at gilded butterflies". It's Shakespeare. You know, so everyone will think she's really smart. lol. 


LOL! Wonder how many guys ask themselves the question "Boy, I hope she's smart"


----------



## kwalt00 (Feb 6, 2010)

looks ok but hair ewwwww not hot


----------



## photomakeupguru (Sep 15, 2010)

The Outfit Looks So cute but the hair :X Better not say :X


----------



## llehsal (Sep 28, 2010)

Yuck...I hate this look


----------



## Jennifer2010 (Oct 4, 2010)

The outfit is not bad but the hair has to go...what was she thinking...looks like she didn't wash her hair for weeks.


----------



## emilydoll (Oct 4, 2010)

Lol. I'm sure she doesn't care what y'all think. I think she looks f*ing gorgeous.


----------



## flipshawtii (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm sorry, no. I have a fabric with the same pattern. Hmm, so nice inspiration. I really don't know what would look with that dress though. It's just not her style.


----------



## emilydoll (Oct 5, 2010)

I really don't see what all the hubub is about her look. Especially anything bad about her outfit. What is wrong with the outfit? Nothing.


----------



## kimkar (Oct 22, 2010)

Megan fox look very pretty. She is really Hot. &gt;&gt;&gt;


----------

